# Time For A New Vehicle, Towing With A Jeep?



## BlueWaterDrake (Jul 10, 2015)

Alright guys, I'm ready for the laughs from all the F350 and Mega Cab Cummins drivers... but let's be honest, not everybody tows a boat behind a camper, with an RZR in the bed of the truck!

It is time for me to upgrade my vehicle. I'm stuck somewhere in between a 2011-2014 Wrangler Unlimited, F150 Ecoboost 4x4, and 1500 Silverado Z71. 

So, Im looking for JEEP owners that tow boats regularly.

How have your experiences been? What kind of issues do you regularly run into? Gas mileage? Stopping power? 

If you're an owner of one of the other vehicles mentioned here, feel free to chime in with pros and cons to help me make my decision. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

150 with 3.5 eco here. 

Tows my boat just fine. 

Great power and prob better mileage than the jeep. 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I tow my 20.5ft flats boat with a mercury mariner hybrid. Tows stops and everything just fine. 22mpg towing. 35+ not towing. I don't miss the big truck at all....
Jeep will do just fine. If you plan to tow a lot, heavy, or very far get whatever engine/axle upgrades there are to get. Resist the urge to get giant tires if your main focus is towing ability. No need to overthink it....just don't get crazy with towing too much heavy weight.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

sgrem said:


> I tow my 20.5ft flats boat with a mercury mariner hybrid. Tows stops and everything just fine. 22mpg towing. 35+ not towing. I don't miss the big truck at all....
> Jeep will do just fine. If you plan to tow a lot, heavy, or very far get whatever engine/axle upgrades there are to get. Resist the urge to get giant tires if your main focus is towing ability. No need to overthink it....just don't get crazy with towing too much heavy weight.


What he said.

I have a 2014 Wrangler 2dr, and while I know the engine can pull it, I wouldn't even think about towing my new to me 19' Cajun center console. Weight typically isn't the issue when it comes to boats and Jeeps... its the *short wheel base, and the cross member of the rear bumper*.

You'll get TONS of people that say the Jeep isn't a towing vehicle, but the Unlimited can tow up to 3500lbs per U.S. standards, and more than that in other countries. Just watch the length that you tow and take it slow and easy.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd get what you want and like the best, as any vehicle you mentioned will pull the boat I'm assuming you have.


----------



## BlueWaterDrake (Jul 10, 2015)

surf_ox said:


> 150 with 3.5 eco here.
> 
> Tows my boat just fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, surf_ox, glad to know you are happy with your F150. I have some reservations regarding the ecoboost in towing, but everyone I've spoken to seems to be happy with theirs.


----------



## BlueWaterDrake (Jul 10, 2015)

sgrem said:


> I tow my 20.5ft flats boat with a mercury mariner hybrid. Tows stops and everything just fine. 22mpg towing. 35+ not towing. I don't miss the big truck at all....
> Jeep will do just fine. If you plan to tow a lot, heavy, or very far get whatever engine/axle upgrades there are to get. Resist the urge to get giant tires if your main focus is towing ability. No need to overthink it....just don't get crazy with towing too much heavy weight.


Good advice, sgrem, thanks for the response. I'm surprised to hear how great your mileage is with the Mariner, that's incredible.


----------



## BlueWaterDrake (Jul 10, 2015)

PhotoFish said:


> What he said.
> 
> I have a 2014 Wrangler 2dr, and while I know the engine can pull it, I wouldn't even think about towing my new to me 19' Cajun center console. Weight typically isn't the issue when it comes to boats and Jeeps... its the *short wheel base, and the cross member of the rear bumper*.
> 
> You'll get TONS of people that say the Jeep isn't a towing vehicle, but the Unlimited can tow up to 3500lbs per U.S. standards, and more than that in other countries. Just watch the length that you tow and take it slow and easy.


What is the issue with the cross member of the rear bumper, PhotoFish?


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Whatever reservations you have for the ecoboost towing shouldn't be one of them. Don't believe the hype though that you will still get 15 mpg towing. Probably around 10-12 mpg towing depending on load.



BlueWaterDrake said:


> Thanks for the response, surf_ox, glad to know you are happy with your F150. I have some reservations regarding the ecoboost in towing, but everyone I've spoken to seems to be happy with theirs.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

BlueWaterDrake said:


> What is the issue with the cross member of the rear bumper, PhotoFish?


The factory hitch bolts on to the cross member, so when towing, you're towing ability is limited by the strength of the welds of the cross member. Normal hitches bolt to the sides of the frame.

There's a slew of towing information on WranglerForum.com but beware of the towing police. They're a fiesty bunch.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are making a short trip on side streets, the Jeep will make it. For any sort of distance or freeway driving, you'll want a truck. Hirearchy of towing with some extras thrown in:

Ford F150 Ecoboost
Chevy 1500 5.3


Dodge Hemi




Chevy Colorado







Jeep Wrangler


My kid's 'power wheel':bounce:


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

You gave a big spread of years on the Jeep. For '12 they went to the Pentastar v6. It is an improvement in both mileage and performance over the previous v6. I think '13 they went from the 5 to 8 speed auto. Also an improvement. Having said that, the half tons will tow far better than the jeep. We don't know what your towing or how far. It does matter.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

BlueWaterDrake said:


> Thanks for the response, surf_ox, glad to know you are happy with your F150. I have some reservations regarding the ecoboost in towing, but everyone I've spoken to seems to be happy with theirs.


22 ft center console with 90 gal fuel tank 3/4 full plus gear.

Tow mode has engine braking.









I see very little difference in my 15 from my 08 f250 crew cab long bed.

Power to weight ratio is much better

Mileage is 17 -18 around town and close to 22 hwy- unloaded. Which is majority of time.

--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

BlueWaterDrake said:


> Thanks for the response, surf_ox, glad to know you are happy with your F150. I have some reservations regarding the ecoboost in towing, but everyone I've spoken to seems to be happy with theirs.


The Ecoboost was designed specifically for towing applications. You should not be concerned about towing with an Ecoboost.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueWaterDrake (Jul 10, 2015)

Great! Thank you guys. This Jeep posting is doing a really good job at selling me on an ecoboost. 

And yes, I understand to all who reminded me that the capacity is far greater with truck/ vs. Jeep, I am aware. Just wanted to see what other Jeepers have experienced. Trying to think outside of my Southeast Texas Z71 Silverado box here...


----------



## BlueWaterDrake (Jul 10, 2015)

surf_ox said:


> 22 ft center console with 90 gal fuel tank 3/4 full plus gear.
> 
> Tow mode has engine braking.
> 
> ...


Very nice truck and boat, surf_ox! ðŸ˜ Very nice.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Towing capacity on my mariner hybrid is all of 1000 pounds......

My boat motor and trailer weigh about 3700 or so...it does great....likes 65-70mph just fine. Wouldn't worry much unless you have too big of a boat. Had 180,000 miles on my 2006 two sets of tires and one $100 pump. 115,000 miles on my 2011. ...second set of tires and thata it. Cheapest vehicle to own and operate i have ever had...I would buy another one.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

When you test drive one drive for a bit then hit the T/S button in shifter twice. 

Sport mode. 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, just to throw the Silverado #'s at you, I tow a 22.5 ft boat to the coast quite often, will average between 10.5 and 12.5 depending on the wind. The 19 ft boat i had i got about 2mpg better. The problem is if the speed limit is 75, i'm gonna pull it at least 75, i have a buddy with the same truck who swears he gets 13-14 towing his 22 Shoalwater, but he stays around 70. This is the 14's and newer, i had a '13 that couldn't touch those #'s. I'm sure the Ecoboost pulls great, but i still like not having to depend on a turbo, although i'll probably have one too whenever Chevy goes that route, lol.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Charlie in TX said:


> You gave a big spread of years on the Jeep. For '12 they went to the Pentastar v6. It is an improvement in both mileage and performance over the previous v6. I think '13 they went from the 5 to 8 speed auto. Also an improvement. Having said that, the half tons will tow far better than the jeep. We don't know what your towing or how far. It does matter.


There is no 8 speed. As far as I know, its still a 5 speed automatic, and a 6 speed manual.

My '13 was a 6 speed manual, my '14 unlimited was a 5 speed automatic, my '14 2 door was a 5 speed automatic, and my 3rd '14 is currently a 6 speed manual. (there was a mini cooper convertible in there for a few months too.)

I did a little trading last year... 

The Pentastar V6 has 285hp and 380ftlb of torque, and with the factory 255/75/17 Goodyear Wrangler tires, or the BG Goodrich all terrains, I can only get about 18-20 on the highway with the wind at my back, and about 16-17 in the city.

I got the best gas mileage out of my '13 6spd manual because it had the 3.21 rear end. MPG's drop when you get into the 3.73 and 4.10 range. My current '14 has the 3.73's.

But again, I reiterate my point, Jeeps can pull a lot of stuff... but its the length that's typically more the issue. Putting a 20' boat on the short wheel base of a jeep is like a poodle having a 10 foot tail.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

another for the ecoboost. 
I tow my boat allot and it has been great. The 2013 3.5 runs great and I don't have any worries when towing my rig. Need a new one or used. I have someone you might wanna chat with.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

PhotoFish said:


> There is no 8 speed. As far as I know, its still a 5 speed automatic, and a 6 speed manual.
> 
> My '13 was a 6 speed manual, my '14 unlimited was a 5 speed automatic, my '14 2 door was a 5 speed automatic, and my 3rd '14 is currently a 6 speed manual. (there was a mini cooper convertible in there for a few months too.)
> 
> ...


Just looked at the tranny. Your right, still the 5 speed. You missed the torque by a bit. More like 260. I would like to see the ecodiesel in it. My future ex has an unlimited with the pentastar. After she put 35s on it, it was a bit gutless.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Eco diesel*



Charlie in TX said:


> Just looked at the tranny. Your right, still the 5 speed. You missed the torque by a bit. More like 260. I would like to see the ecodiesel in it. My future ex has an unlimited with the pentastar. After she put 35s on it, it was a bit gutless.


My buddy just showed up with a dodge eco diesel and it made great mpg to a ranch , but when hooked up to the feed wagon , it was gutless , my wife like it 
Of coarse , because it can idol with a/c on haha , great hwy truck , but a gutless 48k$ one :headknock


----------

